# Mid atlantic winter forcast



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/winter-forecast-snow-northeast-nyc/80787

I hope they're right. Some parts of norther pa could see the first flakes this week


----------

